# French toast



## Jules582 (Jan 25, 2007)

What is a simple and tasty way to make french toast? I'd like to try it some weekend but don't want to spend most of the time measuring everything out. What is the best bread to use?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 25, 2007)

Simple and tasty.

If the bread is a couple of days old so it's not so soft, you get FT that holds together better.

Beat together eggs, milk, cinnamon, sugar, nutmeg and maybe some vanilla.  Soak the bread in it.  Cook in a medium skillet or griddle.

You can get all kinds of fancy.  The bread you choose can make a difference.  You can vary the flavorings.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 25, 2007)

Jules582 said:
			
		

> What is a simple and tasty way to make french toast? I'd like to try it some weekend but don't want to spend most of the time measuring everything out. What is the best bread to use?


Jules,
I use either day old thick sliced french bread or the thick french toast bread that is sold in most grocery stores..I don't measure much, I just crack eggs (1-per person) into a cake pan, add 1 tab. or so of sugar, 2 caps full of vanilla and some milk whisk it up, and that is it. I add more or less of each ingredient according to how many I need to feed. You can also add things like cinnamon, nutmeg to your egg batter.
kadesma


----------



## Katie H (Jan 25, 2007)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Jules,
> I use either day old thick sliced french bread or the thick french toast bread that is sold in most grocery stores..I don't measure much, I just crack eggs (1-per person) into a cake pan, add 1 tab. or so of sugar, 2 caps full of vanilla and some milk whisk it up, and that is it. I add more or less of each ingredient according to how many I need to feed. You can also add things like cinnamon, nutmeg to your egg batter.
> kadesma



I pretty much do the same thing, except I let the sliced bread sit out for a while to dry out a bit.  Not too much.  That way, when it's dipped in the egg mixture, it doesn't become soggy and will cook up nice when it hits my griddle.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 25, 2007)

I do the same thing... 

I find though that I have to add more spices to the egg for the last pieces of bread.  The first ones are always more flavorful.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 25, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> I pretty much do the same thing, except I let the sliced bread sit out for a while to dry out a bit. Not too much. That way, when it's dipped in the egg mixture, it doesn't become soggy and will cook up nice when it hits my griddle.


Me too Katie  I like tocut the bread fairly thick and let it soak up some of the batter before putting it on the griddle.

kadesma


----------



## Jules582 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 25, 2007)

Something quick...You might try this ...Buy a loaf of Sun-Maid Raisin Bread..or something simular...(Is their Cinnamon & Honey one too?) Let it set for a spell to stale. Then use your favorite batter mix....Ta daaaa! Pain Perdue!


----------



## licia (Jan 25, 2007)

I like to use frozen sliced bread to make french toast. It doesn't get soggy as often, but cooks perfectly.


----------



## Candocook (Jan 25, 2007)

I use supermarket Italian/French bread--sort of spongy, not real crusty or challah. I don't let it dry out--use it fresh. Another good bread is Texas toast--the thick sliced loaf bread. I don't let it soak too long, but enough to get all the way through the slice, of course. And my egg mixture is pretty eggy--just enough milk, a little sugar and maybe some vanilla to be smooth. Our Denver son even called me for the recipe when the blizzard struck--French toast being requested like Baba makes.

I wish I could post the very BEST oven French toast recipe from Sara MOulton--blueberry pecan!!! Man, oh man.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 25, 2007)

Candocook said:
			
		

> I wish I could post the very BEST oven French toast recipe from Sara MOulton--blueberry pecan!!! Man, oh man.


 
While we do not allow cut-and-paste postings of recipes from copyrighted sites you _*can*_ post a link to it - like this: Baked Blueberry-Pecan French Toast with Blueberry Syrup


----------



## kadesma (Jan 25, 2007)

_Got a copy of the Williams -Sonoma catalogue today. Here is an idea.._
_They suggest using brioche but any unsliced bread will work. Cut thick, dip in your batter, then put into heated waffle maker, french toast waffles _
_This I just have to try._

_kadesma_


----------



## shannon in KS (Jan 25, 2007)

I lke using dense french bread also, a little dried out so it doesnt get soggy.  I have played with adding flour and a tablespoon or so of cornstarch to my egg/milk/vanilla/sugar mixture, and it make a nice crispy crust on the outside.  I think i have come up with 1 1/2 cup milk, 4 eggs, and 1/3 cup flour- still playing though. I flopped french toast a few weeks ago because I was in a hurry and used right out of the bag texas toast...... NO NO!  Did NOT work.  Also popping the toast in a 250 to 300 oven will fluff it up!


----------



## lindatooo (Jan 25, 2007)

I agree with the thick slices and slightly dry/stale bread.  Eggs,  milk, vanilla, salt and you can even use a touch of maple syrup.  Let the bread soak in the fridge until nearly all of the egg mixture is soaked up.  Brown on one side in a buttered skillet then turn the toast and put the pan into a 400 degree oven until they puff up and look very very happy! About 20 minutes is my memory.

Yummy!

And you can put the bread in the mixture to soak the night before!


----------



## SirSlik (Feb 22, 2008)

I use for my egg mixture for 8 slices of toast> 1tbs of honey, 2 tsp vanilla extract, 5 eggs, I eye ball the milk by color of batter, 1/2 tsp salt, 1/2 c melted butter, good amount of ground cinnamon. And I cook mine with butter, gives it a yummy taste.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 24, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Something quick...You might try this ...Buy a loaf of Sun-Maid Raisin Bread..or something simular...(Is their Cinnamon & Honey one too?) Let it set for a spell to stale. Then use your favorite batter mix....Ta daaaa! Pain Perdue!


 
oh I've done that, also Maple flavor  bread, yummy!


----------



## passioncook (Feb 24, 2008)

I make mine with a couple day old homemade bread.  Mix 4 eggs with 2/3c. heavy cream, 2T sugar, 1/2 tsp. salt, 1 tsp. vanilla.  That's it!  I like cinnamon in mine, but DH does not so I don't get to add that very often.  This mix usually makes enough for the 4 of us.


----------



## shortchef (Feb 24, 2008)

Two more tricks for French toast:  (1) after dipping in the egg mixture, coat with Panko bread crumbs and fry for a crispy treat.  (2)  Use a plain egg/milk mixture, dip your bread in that, then in shredded Parmesan cheese.  Fry just until very light brown or cheese will get bitter; serve with preserves or sprinkle with powdered sugar.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 24, 2008)

Since I don't have a griddle, I put them in a 450* F oven to bake and brown - 10 minutes on the first side, turn, 6-8 minutes on the second side. Works perfectly. HTH.


----------



## Dina (Apr 28, 2008)

licia said:


> I like to use frozen sliced bread to make french toast. It doesn't get soggy as often, but cooks perfectly.


Interesting to know this about frozen bread.  I would like a recipe that doesn't get soggy on me.  I've used a sorts of breads but they still come out soggy in the center.  I get you don't thaw out the bread before cooking it on the griddle?


----------



## licia (Apr 28, 2008)

I leave the bread in the freezer until time to dip into egg mixture. The center will be cooked without getting soggy and without overcooking the outside.


----------



## Jeff G. (Apr 28, 2008)

For really rich french toast.  Get thick sliced bread. 
In a bowl--

4 eggs plus 2 egg yolks-beat until creamy add heavy cream, sugar, vanilla, cinnamon.  
Dip the bread in and let it soak a bit.  Lift out with a spatula and slide onto a  hot griddle/skillet that has been oiled(oil should not be smoking).  COVER to hold in the steam(very important to "set" the middle of the bread. 
Flip when browned and cover again..  The outside will crisp with a custard like center... sprinkle with powdered sugar and serve.... 

So decadent it should be illegal...


----------

